# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Ngũ cốc là nguồn thực phẩm quân bình nhất đối với con người

## taimaimaipro

_Ngũ cốc là nguồn thực phẩm quân bình nhất đối với con người. Nó luôn nằm trong vị trí ưu tiên trong các đĩa thức ăn từ xưa đến nay._

*Đặc tính của ngũ cốc*


mua bột ngũ cốc ở đâu giá rẻ

hạt macca tphcm

mua nấm linh chi ở đâu



 - Chứa các carbonhydrat phức hợp, nguồn năng lượng dồi dào và bền bỉ cho các hoạt động sống.
 - Tỉ lệ rất quân bình giữa Natri và Kali.
 - Sinh ra sau rốt trong giới thực vật, giống như con người sinh ra sau rốt trong giới động vật
 - Tất cả các nền văn minh lớn đều lấy ngũ cốc toàn phần làm cơ bản (cùng với rau đậu)
 - Thực phẩm của sinh khí, sự trường tồn. Hạt giống của chúng có thể bảo quản được hàng ngàn năm mà vẫn có khả năng nảy mầm. cho nên, đối với con người, chọn và dùng ngũ cốc làm thực phẩm chính không chỉ dự trữ, bảo quản được lâu mà còn có một sức khỏe tốt.
 - Nó giúp tạo ra sự quân bình Âm Dương bên trong thân thể, nếu ta sử dụng chúng dưới dạng toàn phần, không biến đổi, không chà trắng, không pha trộn.

*Những điều cần lưu ý*
 Nên ăn các loại hạt toàn phần bởi:
 - Toàn phần (hạt lứt): chứa nhiều năng lượng sống, có khả năng nảy mầm, và tái gieo trồng.
 - Không ăn các hạt xát trắng vì các loại hạt đã qua xử lí hóa sinh sẽ bị mất khoáng chất, nguyên tố vi lượng...
 - Hạt tự nhiên do tự nhiên ban tặng là một món quà quý báu.
 - Lượng đường "chậm", giúp cơ thể hấp thu từ từ.
 - thăng bằng giữa khoáng chất và protein
 - Giàu chất xơ
 - Đối với hệ sinh thái: Cần 7 lần diện tích đất để tạo ra 1kg đạm động vật thay vì 1kg đạm thực vật.

Ngũ cốc là món quà quý báu, là thực phẩm tương xứng với con người (nó thống nhất với các giai đoạn tiến hóa của chúng ta trong lịch sử). Tiêu thụ ngũ cốc thường xuyên sẽ mang lại sức sống, đặc biệt vì chúng làm mạnh hệ tiêu hóa và hệ tâm thần.

*Trên thang âm dương, ngũ cốc được xếp đặt như sau:*

*ÂM GIẢM DẦN* Ngô (bắp) - Quinoa - hạt dền (Amaranth) - Đại mạch (Barley) - Yến mạch (Oats) - tiểu mạch nâu (Spelt) - Lúa mạch đen (Rye) - tiểu mạch (tiểu mạch) - Lúa gạo (Rice) - Kê (Millet) - Kiều mạch (Saracen ) *DƯƠNG TĂNG DẦN*
*Gạo* 
Trên thị trường, chúng ta gặp các loại gạo sau:
- Gạo lứt, gạo được tách bỏ vỏ trấu.
 - Gạo trắng, gạo bị chà trắng, mất đi lớp cám giàu vitamin, chất khoáng và chất xơ. 
 - Gạo Carnaroli, loại gạo của Ý, hạt kích thước làng nhàng, dùng để nấu món cơm sốt kem risotto
 - Gạo Basmati, loại gạo nổi danh thơm ngon. Hạt cơm thường rời nhau ra sau khi nấu chín.
 - Gạo Thái Lan, cũng thơm ngon, dẻo và khá giống gạo nếp. Gạo nếp (giàu tinh bột) hạp để làm món sushi.
 - Gạo Carmague, trồng tại vùng đất đông nam nước Pháp ven Địa Trung Hải. Đây là nơi trồng gạo cũng như rau củ bằng phương pháp hữu cơ. Có 2 loại hạt trắng và đỏ.
 - Gạo đen, bản tính đây không phải là một loại gạo, mà là hạt của một loại cỏ dại nước. Năng suất thấp, nên giá của chúng khá cao. Giàu chất khoáng, đặc biệt là canxi, và tiền vitamin A.
 - Gạo nếp, được dùng nhiều trong ẩm thực Lào, Thái Lan và các nước châu Á Thái Bình Dương. Gạo nếp không chứa (hoặc rất ít) amyloza, nhưng hàm lượng amylopectin rất cao – 2 thành phần chính của tinh bột. Chính amylopectin tạo nên chất hồ dính của gạo nếp, trong khi nó không chứa gluten.
 Đây là lương thực chính của một nửa dân số toàn cầu. Chúng được trồng chính yếu tại Châu Á thanh bình Dương, Ấn Độ, Mỹ, và gần đây gạo được trồng ngày một phổ quát tại Châu Âu, đặc biệt là Pháp, Tây Ban Nha, Ý.

Gạo lứt rất giàu carbonhydrat, là thứ thực phẩm giàu năng lượng, giàu vitamin và dưỡng chất, dễ thu nạp. Độ thăng bằng Na/K của thứ ngũ cốc này là hoàn hảo nhất, nó giúp tái lập quân bình cho cơ thể một cách ráo trọi trong mọi trường hợp, đặc biệt là ở những người ốm. Nhai kỹ, nó giúp cho sức khỏe trở nên dai sức, làm mạnh đường ruột và trung hòa các axit trong thân thể.
Gạo rất tốt đặc trị các bệnh về phổi và đường ruột

*Chế biến các món ăn từ gạo:*
_- Bằng nồi áp suất:_
 + Khiến hạt gạo được kích thích và sản sinh và bảo toàn nhiều dưỡng chất hơn.
 + Dễ tiêu hóa hơn
 + Làm cho hạt gạo trở thành mềm hơn và giữ được nguyên hương vị, khiến ta không phải cho thêm nhiều phụ gia để tăng hương vị của nó.
 + Nấu cơm bằng nồi áp suất tạo ra hiệu ứng co lại (dương hóa), thay thế việc tiêu thụ các sản phẩm từ động vật. Khác với các sản phẩm dương từ động vật gây cảm giác bức bối, gạo đem đến một sự bằng lòng và phấn khởi.

_- Nấu bằng nồi gang thường_
 - Có thể rang lên trước khi nấu hoặc không
 - Trộn với các ngũ cốc khác
 - Ăn cùng với các loại rau, đậu
 - Làm bánh nướng
 - Các món ăn từ bột gạo
 - vật liệu cho bánh gato, bánh ngọt.


*Làm âm hóa hạt gạo:*
 - Trộn cùng với các loại ngũ cốc khác âm hơn
 - Ngâm gạo trước khi nấu
 - Giảm áp suất nếu ta có cảm giác nặng nề
 - Thêm các loại hạt (lanh, mè, hướng dương…), rau và rong biển.
 - Thay vì thêm muối, ta có thể thay bằng rong biển kombu

*Làm dương hóa hạt gạo*
 - Rang lên trước khi nấu
 - Thêm một tí muối khi nấu
 - Không để rò rỉ áp suất
 - Cho ít nước
 - Nấu trong thời kì dài.

----------

